# FEE PAID-Feature on sexually transmitted infectionswhich can impact on fertility



## Sammy R

For a British national newspaper I'm looking for people who have or have been given an STI such as chlamydia, genital warts or herpes.  They need to be willing to chat about what happened, how they discovered they had the infection, how it was teated and what advice they would give to others. This is about common illnesses which can impact on fertility, overall health, the cancer risk involved and that to an individual's psyche. 

There will be 4-5 people taking part. Full read back of interview will be given. Will need to be happy to come to London for all expenses paid shoot too. 

I can also pay an interviewee a fee of £300 (payable on publication) for taking part.

For more information: [email protected]


----------

